# How do you like your coffee?



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2019)

Post your favourite coffee here.

I like coffee made with freshly ground beans with milk and cream and no sugar. The beans I use have an intensity of 3/5.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 20, 2019)

Strong flavour and lightly sweetened with some milk.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2019)

I like my coffee like I like my women, strong and in a big sized cup.
Imagine the coffee equivalent to Zarya


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 20, 2019)

Sometimes, I like it black with no milk or sugar. Other times, I get milk and sugar. For the most part, I prefer lattes (for obvious reasons).


----------



## Plstic (Jan 20, 2019)

I like my coffee black just like my metal.


----------



## regnad (Jan 20, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Sometimes, I like it black with no milk or sugar. Other times, I get milk and sugar. For the most part, I prefer lattes (for obvious reasons).



So, like your women then


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 20, 2019)

Surprise me?


----------



## nxwing (Jan 20, 2019)

I prefer light roast coffee with a bit of hazelnuts blended in for a bit more flavor. Sometimes I add in a few drops of milk.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 20, 2019)

Black as my heart.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 20, 2019)

Milk AND cream? Interesting (no judge). I sometimes put in a bit of baileys (alcohol free kind). Mostly I drink it black. Sometimes, also, just milk and sugar. Kind of depends on what I’m eating and time of day. If I’m having fruit, I’ll have some sugar or creamer. Black is my favorite, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2019)

Used to load up my coffees with milk and sugar, but these days, I just drink it straight black.  It's bitter at first, but you come to appreciate it after a while.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 20, 2019)

regnad said:


> So, like your women then


I don't discriminate


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2019)

I like my coffee in the trash. Where it BELONGS. 

I much prefer tea.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> Black as my heart.


Maybe you should get your heart checked


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 20, 2019)

Chary said:


> I like my coffee in the trash. Where it BELONGS.
> 
> I much prefer tea.


What type of tea?


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jan 20, 2019)

Coffee tastes fine to me but I like tea better, I may not ever have a favorite.


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> What type of tea?


I like a lot of the fruitier flavored green teas--anything with cherry, blueberry or orange is usually really good. Chai is also equally awesome.


----------



## Lumince (Jan 20, 2019)

I cant STAND coffee or any type of warm liquid Irritates the shit out of me lmao
Thanks SPD


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 20, 2019)

Don't drink coffee, tea person here


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 22, 2019)

Just gonna leave this link here for everyone who drinks coffee black lol https://www.mirror.co.uk/science/yo...om&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=mirror_main


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2019)

This is how I like my coffee. 

I have been drinking so much coffee lately I don't enjoy it any more, it makes me sick


----------



## SonyUSA (Jan 22, 2019)

I like my coffee how I like my men... none at all ;D


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 22, 2019)

SonyUSA said:


> I like my coffee how I like my men... none at all ;D


I have no idea why but your post just reminded me of a funny answer on a TV show we have in Scotland called Family Fortunes (Family Fued in the rest of the world I think) 

Question Name a type of bean

Answer Lesbian


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 22, 2019)

Half espresso, half milk, no sugar. I love it, specially the "Colombia" variant from Nespresso.
I don't really know how to select/prepare good coffee beans myself, but oh well... Long live Nespresso for the lazy I guess?

Anyway, and though I have no idea what specific type of bean they have in the coffee machine at the office, I have to say that one is also very good. I must admit that the boss knows where to get us good coffee.

PS: I drink perhaps way too much coffee.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 22, 2019)

Italian Espresso, with milk bubble and sugar-free ofc!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm fucking koo-koo in the noodle, so I put coffee and tea together in a percolator at a ratio of 1/4 tea to 3/4 coffee.

Black tea, black coffee with agave syrup, lightened with vanilla hemp milk.


----------



## AtsuNii (Jan 22, 2019)

Best way to have coffee is leaving it in the store and not even coming close to it. Can't stand the stuff, rather give me something sweet.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 24, 2019)

By the gallon.

Actually, as an aside. Best late Christmas present I bought myself (as the wife ignored my hints) was an Ember mug. Keeps my coffee at just the right temperature for as long as I need it. Awesome!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 24, 2019)

With lots of milk and sugar


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 24, 2019)

Caramel kind of sweet.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 25, 2019)

Vanilla frappuccino. c:


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 25, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


> Vanilla frappuccino. c:


Is that a C module for the coffee machine? Please share, I would like to add vanilla frappucino functionality to my espresso machine.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 25, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Is that a C module for the coffee machine? Please share, I would like to add vanilla frappucino functionality to my espresso machine.


It's just a smiley face. c:


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 25, 2019)

The Irish way.


----------



## Minox (Jan 25, 2019)

I like it free. Don't really mind what coffee I have as long as I'm not paying for it.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 25, 2019)

Ice cold 
The starbucks branded ones that arent available at starbucks lol.
Its usually available at other supermarkets but never seen those at starbucks themselves.

Not a fan of hot drinks.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 25, 2019)

No coffee for me, I rather take tea.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 25, 2019)

linuxares said:


> No coffee for me, I rather take tea.


lol I guess in this case no coffee or tea for me. But IF I have no other options, I rather choose Iced Tea or Iced Coffee. Never, ever, ever hot drinks.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 25, 2019)

TheOGMew3 said:


> lol I guess in this case no coffee or tea for me. But IF I have no other options, I rather choose Iced Tea or Iced Coffee. Never, ever, ever hot drinks.


Ice Tea Peach is the best! (Not Liptons)


----------



## Sephrien (Jan 25, 2019)

Very strong turkish coffee. No sugar, no milk. The more, bitter the better!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 25, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> Post your favourite coffee here.
> 
> I like coffee made with freshly ground beans with milk and cream and no sugar. The beans I use have an intensity of 3/5.


Black with sugar, or an insane amount of cream, depends on the coffee.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 25, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Ice Tea Peach is the best! (Not Liptons)


I really love RAUCH Ice Tea. But thats not available in the UK  lipton ones arent as good.


----------



## mesakagi (Jan 25, 2019)

bullet style, short black with a teaspoon of coconut oil


----------



## Stwert (Jan 25, 2019)

mesakagi said:


> bullet style, short black with a teaspoon of coconut oil



Coconut oil? That’s a new one on me, but it does have me curious. I may have to try it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 25, 2019)

With a splash of milk and ready to fucking down the second I wake up.

Or injected directly into my veins, which ever really.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 25, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Black with milk and ready to fucking down the second I wake up.
> 
> Or injected directly into my veins, which ever really.


It's not black if it has milk in it lol


----------



## Stwert (Jan 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> It's not black if it has milk in it lol



Maybe he has a shot of each separately


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> It's not black if it has milk in it lol


Good point. I  think I need a cup right now...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Maybe he has a shot of each separately


Lol perhaps but that would just be bizarre.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 25, 2019)

I like a good Latte Macchiato, or a Frappé/Iced Coffee with milk and sugar. Black coffee is something I just can never get used to.
Still, I'll take tea over coffee any day, unless I need the caffeine.
I also try not to drink coffee or energy drinks too often, so I don't get a caffeine tolerance or an addiction like so many people have. I only drink them on days where I need the pick me up.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 25, 2019)

Reploid said:


> I like my coffee just as I like my women. While putting my penis inside.



Blewargh, salty coffee? No thanks


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 25, 2019)

i drink tea


----------



## Stwert (Jan 25, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I like a good Latte Macchiato, or a Frappé/Iced Coffee with milk and sugar. Black coffee is something I just can never get used to.
> Still, I'll take tea over coffee any day, unless I need the caffeine.
> I also try not to drink coffee or energy drinks too often, so I don't get a caffeine tolerance or an addiction like so many people have. I only drink them on days where I need the pick me up.



I don’t mind black coffee, so long as there’s plenty sugar in it. Though I did once, many years ago when I owned a game shop and the kettle broke, take a mouthful of instant coffee..... I do not recommend it 

I’m like you though, I limit my coffee intake nowadays, so I only drink it if there’s a Y in the day.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> I don’t mind black coffee, so long as there’s plenty sugar in it. Though I did once, many years ago when I owned a game shop and the kettle broke, take a mouthful of instant coffee..... I do not recommend it
> 
> I’m like you though, I limit my coffee intake nowadays, so I only drink it if there’s a Y in the day.


Sugar or sweetener makes it drinkable, but it tends to upset my stomach and I just can't get past the bitterness no matter how many times I try. Sweetened black coffee will do in a pinch if I need caffeine and have no milk on hand though.


----------



## bitjacker (Jan 26, 2019)

Cafe du monde brewed through a keurig, with a shot of baileys. 1 pack of stevia.


----------



## mesakagi (Jan 26, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Coconut oil? That’s a new one on me, but it does have me curious. I may have to try it.


It balances the flavonoids of raw black coffee with a creamy richness however I mainly put the coconut oil in there for the MCT fat's and it's fat burning-metabolism boosting properties and also to slow the absorption of caffeine for a smoother experience. I think they go really well together!


----------



## Stwert (Jan 26, 2019)

mesakagi said:


> It balances the flavonoids of raw black coffee with a creamy richness however I mainly put the coconut oil in there for the MCT fat's and it's fat burning-metabolism boosting properties and also to slow the absorption of caffeine for a smoother experience. I think they go really well together!



Interesting. I have to admit I’ve never really looked into the science of coffee. Beyond how to make a good one that is. 

Clearly it’s something I should investigate more thoroughly, seems like I have a lot to learn. And I do like to learn.


----------



## camW00dS (Jan 30, 2019)

Strong black coffee with a little bit of fresh cold milk umMmMMMm


----------



## Asia81 (Jan 30, 2019)

A strong black coffee (Senseo)


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 30, 2019)

camW00dS said:


> Strong black coffee with a little bit of fresh cold milk umMmMMMm


It's bloody not black coffee if you are putting milk in it lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2019)

I did a bit of research on brewing up the perfect coffee and discovered the coffee siphon. It's supposed to beat other brewing methods in flavour. You also need beans that are freshly ground and were roasted no more than three weeks ago. Maybe I'll give it a shot someday.

http://coffeegeek.com/guides/siphoncoffee





mesakagi said:


> It balances the flavonoids of raw black coffee with a creamy richness however I mainly put the coconut oil in there for the MCT fat's and it's fat burning-metabolism boosting properties and also to slow the absorption of caffeine for a smoother experience. I think they go really well together!


How did you brew it exactly? I ran out of cream the other day and tried replacing it with coconut oil. The end result was a layer of coconut oil on the top which wasn't nice at all.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 5, 2019)

I just treated myself to a new Beko CEG7425 Bean-to-cup machine. Loving it so far. Of course the beans are the most important part.
But those aside, this thing grinds to exactly the consistency I like and dispenses a really lovely coffee.
So far I’ve just had Americano, espresso and cappuccino but they’ve all bean (pun intended) delicious. 

It’s now my favourite way to make a brew. My drip filters/traditional pump espresso/cafetières are all now in storage. Can’t get rid of them, despite the wife’s whinging that they’re taking up too much space


----------



## Issac (Feb 5, 2019)

I like all kinds of coffee. Black, with milk, with milk and some sugar. Latte, flavoured latte (hazelnut or almond syrup is really nice). Espresso...
But my two absolute favourites are: Cappuccino and Cortado.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 5, 2019)

Issac said:


> I like all kinds of coffee. Black, with milk, with milk and some sugar. Latte, flavoured latte (hazelnut or almond syrup is really nice). Espresso...
> But my two absolute favourites are: Cappuccino and Cortado.


Cortado... I love cortado, I miss having it all the time at coffee shops like I did back in Argentina... Germany is a "bit" lacking regarding cafés and coffee IMHO.

I still can prepare it home though.


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 5, 2019)

Caffè espresso, one and a half spoons of white sugar, no milk,cream or other types of sweeteners. Also I can't stand American coffee, fite me.

(...Yeah, I'll be the first to admit it - I may not be nearly as rigid as your stereotypical Italian when it comes to food but I kinda am regarding the coffe I drink ^^")


----------



## Stwert (Feb 5, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Caffè espresso, one and a half spoons of white sugar, no milk,cream or other types of sweeteners. Also I can't stand American coffee, fite me.
> 
> 
> (...Yeah, I'll be the first to admit it - I may not be nearly as rigid as your stereotypical Italian when it comes to food but I kinda am regarding the coffe I drink ^^")




Nothing wrong with that at all, we all have our preferences. Personally I only have Americano if I’m putting some milk in it, basically just so it’s more like a drip filter coffee.


Other than that it’s a traditional espresso, or either a cappuccino or latte if I’m in the mood for something more milky. I’m not really fussy, so long as whatever I’m having is based on a good espresso and you can still taste it. Is that fussy? Meh, I don’t care 


I do agree with you about an espresso though, I don’t think it should have milk, cream or whitener. I just like it to have a nice crema. To me it’s not a traditional espresso if it doesn’t have a properly balanced crema. Maybe I’m wrong, I don’t care, but it’s how I like it.....


..... Ok. Maybe I am a bit fussy


----------



## Jayro (Feb 5, 2019)

These are how I drink coffee at home. I nuke some water in a mug 3/4 full of water for 2:00 minutes, then stir in a heaping tablespoon of the instant coffee, and when it gets foamy on top, I'll fill the rest of the cup to the top with one of these flavored creamers.


----------



## Issac (Feb 5, 2019)

Jayro said:


> These are how I drink coffee at home. I nuke some water in a mug 3/4 full of water for 2:00 minutes, then stir in a heaping tablespoon of the instant coffee, and when it gets foamy on top, I'll fill the rest of the cup to the top with one of these flavored creamers.
> 
> View attachment 157122 View attachment 157123


When drinking instant coffee (which I do quite often too), I boil my water and pour it over 3 heaping teaspoons of coffee. 
Wait.. You said tablespoon, lol. 3 tsp = 1tbsp so it's the same. 

I saw a video with an american who lived in Sweden, and he was so proud that he had become such a coffee drinker here (since we drink a lot of strong coffee). 
So now, he put TWO teaspoons into his mug! 

I was like... lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2019)

I cannot stand instant coffee anymore. Had too much of it.
Buuuuut it's pretty cheap and easy soooo.

I love my coffee fresh from the brewer, and strong. Strong is best.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> Post your favourite coffee here.
> 
> I like coffee made with freshly ground beans with milk and cream and no sugar. The beans I use have an intensity of 3/5.



I drink a real coffee at home naturally -- fresh brew and natural from plants.. Not from any restaurant, Starbuck, Donut Dunkins or fast food because they are fake and horrible taste. Never understand those people went to those stores and grab the cup of coffee. YUCK! GROSS!

I drink decaf coffee, no sugar, and black. Health. I drink once in a while. Also, I drink the GREEN tea with no sugar mostly. I prefer healthy drinks from fresh brew.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 5, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I cannot stand instant coffee anymore. Had too much of it.
> Buuuuut it's pretty cheap and easy soooo.
> 
> I love my coffee fresh from the brewer, and strong. Strong is best.


I can't stand drip coffee, since I've been drinking instant my entire life from age 14 until now, age 35 and a half. And it's not that the drip coffee isn't string enough, it just doesn't taste as robust as the Folgers instant. Even with creamer added, I can taste the difference.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I drink a real coffee at home naturally -- fresh brew and natural from plants.. Not from any restaurant, Starbuck, Donut Dunkins or fast food because they are fake and horrible taste. Never understand those people went to those stores and grab the cup of coffee. YUCK! GROSS!


I like home brewed coffee the most but will buy one from a cafe if I think I need one. The $4 AUD spent on a coffee is worth it for most. It takes half an hour to brew a coffee at home the way I like it and the bit of money spent is worth the time saved.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> I like home brewed coffee the most but will buy one from a cafe if I think I need one. The $4 AUD spent on a coffee is worth it for most. It takes half an hour to brew a coffee at home the way I like it and the bit of money spent is worth the time saved.



4 AUD ? Wow, it's expensive. In America is expensive too. In Portugal, only 0.65 cent euro for a coffee. Depends on salary and income as an afford, I know.



The Real Jdbye said:


> Sugar or sweetener makes it drinkable, but it tends to upset my stomach and I just can't get past the bitterness no matter how many times I try. Sweetened black coffee will do in a pinch if I need caffeine and have no milk on hand though.



A sugar is not good for you. I grew up drank tea and coffee with sugar. I decided to turn around and drink tea and decaf coffee without a sugar. You gotta used to it at first and now I love them without a sugar. :-)


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 5, 2019)

I like medium-dark to dark roasts with a single half & half creamer and no sweetener. I'll drink it black if only cheap or flavored creamers are available.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 5, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> 4 AUD ? Wow, expensive. In America is expensive too. In Portugal, only under 1 euro for a real brew coffee. They make a real coffee. Very tasty and cheap price! Only under 1 euro.


Yeah I know, in Portugal, Spain and Italy you can get very good coffee for 1€ perhaps.
Here in Germany you go to your standard coffee shop and you will get horrible coffee that tastes like they burned it for some 3 to 4€.
If you want good coffee you have to really go looking around for one of those pretentious Hipster coffee places (the ambiance really puts you down with all the pretentious shit), but they have good coffee... again for some 4€+.

Regarding coffee, South Europeans are lucky.


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 5, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> [...]and Italy you can get very good coffee for 1€ perhaps.


Unless you live in Venice. If that's your case, you won't even get to feel the smell of a good coffee unless you're filthy rich.


Spoiler



Yeah, you need to have a six figure bank account to live in Venice anyways but hey, my case still stands


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 5, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Unless you live in Venice. If that's your case, you won't even get to feel the smell of a good coffee unless you're filthy rich.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Perhaps... perhaps I also am used already to drinking shit coffee most of the time I go out to a coffee shop here in Germany, but last time I was in the South (Palermo), I got very good coffee for 1€ (again... in comparison).


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 5, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Perhaps... perhaps I also am used already to drinking shit coffee most of the time I go out to a coffee shop here in Germany, but last time I was in the South (Palermo), I got very good coffee for 1€ (again... in comparison).


Yup, I was half-joking with that because Venice has always been known to be crazy expensive but it's mostly an isolated case. Otherwise the price of a cup of coffee is pretty much the same anywhere else, unless you're deliberately going to a high-class caffetteria or something 

Still, if you went to the south then you've been especially lucky, they brew some top notch caffè there!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah I know, in Portugal, Spain and Italy you can get very good coffee for 1€ perhaps.
> Here in Germany you go to your standard coffee shop and you will get horrible coffee that tastes like they burned it for some 3 to 4€.
> If you want good coffee you have to really go looking around for one of those pretentious Hipster coffee places (the ambiance really puts you down with all the pretentious shit), but they have good coffee... again for some 4€+.
> 
> Regarding coffee, South Europeans are lucky.



What about outside of tourist area ? A local ?? In Portugal, tourist area about 2.50 euro. Outside of tourist area -- a local is always under 1 euro.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 5, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> What about outside of tourist area ? A local ?? In Portugal, tourist area about 2.50 euro. Outside of tourist area -- a local is always under 1 euro.


Not sure, regarding Portugal I've mostly heard of the good cheap coffee from people from Spain and Portugal.
I myself have been multiple times in Spain and Italy, but not in Portugal.
(Yeah, I should visit Portugal some time... but not in Summer, South Europe is a PITA in summer, I remember melting down in Madrid and Palermo)

In Spain I think I don't really move like a tourist, not really. In Italy probably a little, but still I got great coffee for 1€.

Now, regarding Germany...
I live in Germany since 7 years ago, the places I go are not tourist areas, the shitty coffee at expensive prices is the one a local gets.
If you go to tourists areas expect coffee to be probably more expensive and still shitty.

PS: My suggestion, don't visit Germany for the coffee. Just come here for the beer and sausages. (and in that regard, don't expect good food either because it just does not exist, the beer is good though)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 6, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not sure, regarding Portugal I've mostly heard of the good cheap coffee from people from Spain and Portugal.
> I myself have been multiple times in Spain and Italy, but not in Portugal.
> (Yeah, I should visit Portugal some time... but not in Summer, South Europe is a PITA in summer, I remember melting down in Madrid and Palermo)
> 
> ...



I understand. You should visit Portugal.

By the way, where were you before you moved to Germany ? 

By the way, I hope one day I will visit Germany. Love Europe. Its in my blood. No worries.. I always go to my country and Europe for the beers and wine, lol. I am not into sausages.. Too greasy but thanks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 6, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I understand. You should visit Portugal.
> 
> By the way, where were you before you moved to Germany ?
> 
> By the way, I hope one day I will visit Germany. Love Europe. Its in my blood. No worries.. I always go to my country and Europe for the beers and wine, lol. I am not into sausages.. Too greasy but thanks.


I am originally from Argentina, though I have Spanish dual citizenship due to my mother being from Spain... and that makes staying here easier really.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 6, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I am originally from Argentina, though I have Spanish dual citizenship due to my mother being from Spain... and that makes staying here easier really.



That's cool! Hope you enjoy your staying for 7 years in Germany. Do you speak Germany very well ? I bet there are several McDonald's and Burger King, no ?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 6, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> That's cool! Hope you enjoy your staying for 7 years in Germany. Do you speak Germany very well ? I bet there are several McDonald's and Burger King, no ?


There are many McDonalds and Burger Kings, but if you ask me I would say the most popular junk food here is Döner Kebab, by far. You could probably find a Döner place on every corner.

Regarding German... I wouldn't say I speak it very well (I am starting to believe I will never speak it like a native, I think I kind of sound like an idiot when I speak), but I do speak it good enough I guess, just like your average Joe that forgets all the time that verbs go at the end of a Nebensatz and keeps using the English/Spanish verb order.


----------



## ginger_man (Feb 6, 2019)

I can't stand plain coffee without milk and do not make coffee at home. I usually visit a coffee shop and order some Latte. 
Coffee is kind of lottery for me. I may get some energy after drinking it or vice versa feel totally sleepy.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 6, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> There are many McDonalds and Burger Kings, but if you ask me I would say the most popular junk food here is Döner Kebab, by far. You could probably find a Döner place on every corner.
> 
> Regarding German... I wouldn't say I speak it very well (I am starting to believe I will never speak it like a native, I think I kind of sound like an idiot when I speak), but I do speak it good enough I guess, just like your average Joe that forgets all the time that verbs go at the end of a Nebensatz and keeps using the English/Spanish verb order.



Cool. Never heard of Döner and is it better than McDonals and Burger Kings ? LOL!

Do you have family in Germany or your family in Spain nor Argentina ? Curiosity. And what made you want to live in Germany instead of Spain (your mom)?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 6, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Cool. Never heard of Döner and is it better than McDonals and Burger Kings ? LOL!
> 
> Do you have family in Germany or your family in Spain nor Argentina ? Curiosity. And what made you want to live in Germany instead of Spain (your mom)?


Doner Kebab is great, but it's probably like 50% fat.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 6, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Cool. Never heard of Döner and is it better than McDonals and Burger Kings ? LOL!
> 
> Do you have family in Germany or your family in Spain nor Argentina ? Curiosity. And what made you want to live in Germany instead of Spain (your mom)?


I have family in Spain and Argentina, but not in Germany. Here I have a couple of friends and not much more. 

As to why I decided to stay in Germany instead of Spain, I would say work: it's easier to find well paid work and move forward in my field here... but I admit I feel much more at home in Spain, that's perhaps the reason I go on holidays there so often.

PS: super derail.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 6, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I have family in Spain and Argentina, but not in Germany. Here I have a couple of friends and not much more.
> 
> As to why I decided to stay in Germany instead of Spain, I would say work: it's easier to find well paid work and move forward in my field here... but I admit I feel much more at home in Spain, that's perhaps the reason I go on holidays there so often.
> 
> PS: super derail.



I understand. Well, enjoy your staying in Germany. And Spain. Cheers.


----------



## Nova6677 (Feb 8, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> Black as my heart.



I can relate to this, although i only drink black coffee on the second Thursday of March.
Every other day i just drink a dark roast with a bit of sugar.


----------



## mariopepper (Feb 8, 2019)

always with milk. I hate black coffee without nothing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2019)

When i drink coffee i like it
with milk (hot and foamy) and sugar and not to "heavy".


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

Not a caffeine drinker, but when I need to get work done, 6oz of regular black coffee with some milk to balance it out. Thats it


----------



## bitjacker (Jul 12, 2019)

I have been putting star anise in my coffee (break it up and put it in the k cup thing you can use grounds in) the last few weeks. Its actually a good sweetener if you want to avoid sugar.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 12, 2019)

I use a Espresso pot, which is like three shots I think? I put maybe like a half cup of Rice milk, instead of regular milk, has a little sweetness to it, but other than that no sugar


----------



## aos10 (Jul 13, 2019)

Any coffee with foam on it, like cappuccino or anything like it, hate Arabic coffee (even if i am Arabian), it any non sweet with milk coffee.
But if i have to choose between tea or coffee, i will choose tea, or mate.

BTW, this is "Mate":


----------



## Stwert (Jul 15, 2019)

Fugelmir said:


> I don't drink coffee.  It makes you useless without it.  Total addiction.  It also makes vaginal fluids taste like shit.




See, I don’t really agree with that. Most days I drink, in excess of, 5 litres of coffee - nope, that’s not an exaggeration, I actually do. All freshly ground from beans, I have a bean-to-cup machine which is just awesome. I also get most of my beans from a little artisan place which freshly roasts the beans on the actual day they send them to you, so you’re getting the best you possibly can, unless you roast your own - which I am considering. 

But I can go days without having a coffee at all and it doesn’t put me up nor down. So this coffee addiction, need it to function nonsense is just that, nonsense.

Maybe if you have an addictive personality, but I don’t, as the dozens of stories I wouldn’t be allowed to put in print would attest to


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello.

No Coffee drinkers anymore ?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 5, 2019)

Stwert said:


> See, I don’t really agree with that. Most days I drink, in excess of, 5 litres of coffee - nope, that’s not an exaggeration, I actually do. All freshly ground from beans, I have a bean-to-cup machine which is just awesome. I also get most of my beans from a little artisan place which freshly roasts the beans on the actual day they send them to you, so you’re getting the best you possibly can, unless you roast your own - which I am considering.
> 
> But I can go days without having a coffee at all and it doesn’t put me up nor down. So this coffee addiction, need it to function nonsense is just that, nonsense.
> 
> Maybe if you have an addictive personality, but I don’t, as the dozens of stories I wouldn’t be allowed to put in print would attest to


That's enough to kill a man.
Some people don't seem to be affected by caffeine, I guess you're one of them. But there is definitely truth to the addictiveness of it. It can affect your sleep quality if you drink a lot of it or drink it late in the day, which means you never get a proper nights sleep, so every morning you rely on coffee to wake up, plus, you get a tolerance to the caffeine which means you need more of it to wake up.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> The Irish way.


I had this do to long time ago,it was one of my former jobs as waiter.....in front of the guests....
Also the famous "Rüdesheimer Coffee".


----------



## Stwert (Sep 5, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's enough to kill a man.
> Some people don't seem to be affected by caffeine, I guess you're one of them. But there is definitely truth to the addictiveness of it. It can affect your sleep quality if you drink a lot of it or drink it late in the day, which means you never get a proper nights sleep, so every morning you rely on coffee to wake up, plus, you get a tolerance to the caffeine which means you need more of it to wake up.



It’d take more than coffee to kill me  But I do agree there’s probably an element of it some people could find addictive. I just like the taste and as they say, everything in moderation apart from excess


----------



## subtextz (Sep 5, 2019)

Black coffee from ground beans. French press is ok. Instant coffee tastes like feet.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 5, 2019)

No Caf and sugars for me at all. Just black Decaf and I drank it once in a while. Mostly water and green decaf tea.. Still no sugars at all. It is part of my healthy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)

Actual in the morning I drink THIS ready to go instant coffee:


 

Very healthy....


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 5, 2019)

I can't stand instant coffee. I like it freshly pressed, mild beans, no sugar, lots of milk.

Not coffee, but I enjoy drinking green Sencha tea to my breakfast.




Wonderful taste. Just don't buy the cheap bagged tea, it's awful...


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Actual in the morning I drink THIS ready to go instant coffee:
> 
> View attachment 178562
> 
> Very healthy....


Never again lol

Real coffee or nothing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Never again lol
> 
> Real coffee or nothing


I really hope next week (then finally everything runs round again) I get more time in the morning and then again I make my favorite coffee every single morning:


----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 5, 2019)

*Only Doppio Macchiato (for those who don't know what that is, its basically a double espresso with a drop of milk, so not to disrupt/break the crema)*


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I really hope next week (then finally everything runs round again) I get more time in the morning and then again I make my favorite coffee every single morning:
> 
> View attachment 178566


ayy, I use a mocha pot too, only down side is that I've gotten used to the four shots that's in it lol


----------



## vinstage (Sep 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I had this do to long time ago,it was one of my former jobs as waiter.....in front of the guests....
> Also the famous "Rüdesheimer Coffee".


Truly the most terrifying thing, making an Irish Coffee whilst customers watch you haha. Although I remember one guy’s wife tell me that her husband had a no cream diet therefore he couldn’t drink it. I’m fairly certain most Irish Coffees will have cream...

re Coffee, I only buy mine on the go now and it’s usually cappuccino or flat white which is expensive but convenient.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2019)

I like the cheap Folger's breakfast coffee, how about that


----------



## Mythical (Sep 7, 2019)

I generally don't drink coffee as it's caused me to have anxiety problems in the past.
I do love me some tea, but I can't drink too much of that either


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I generally don't drink coffee as it's caused me to have anxiety problems in the past.
> I do love me some tea, but I can't drink too much of that either


Actually, same


----------



## Dani Dandelion (Sep 7, 2019)

Fresh-ground, with half and half. Maybe some honey. But I'll also drink cheap flavored ground coffee.


----------



## alexsandro22 (Sep 7, 2019)

It's my unhealthy habbit.. I need to illiminate it


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice to see some tea drinkers here. It's better than the brown stuff, trust me.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 7, 2019)

Gevalia Majestic Roast (the extra-dark stuff), not too much sugar, but sweet, and cream it with evaporated milk. Only drink coffee on my days off. On work days it's green tea. But my coffee is such a treat. Very much look forward to it.


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 8, 2019)

I can't stand coffee, am disgusted by the scent of and horrid taste of it.
Cocoa or tea are alternatives I much likely prefer.


----------



## st4tic (Sep 18, 2019)

I like it black or with some milk if it’s too hot


----------



## Hardline (Sep 18, 2019)

Coffe with milk..


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 18, 2019)

Nespresso lungo (the blue one), 1,5 teaspoons sugar


----------



## YoshistarBaxter (Sep 23, 2019)

Half-mug of milk, half of coffee, three spoons of sugar.  A bit of vanilla creamer, if available.

I'm a simple guy, but I've been drinking the stuff ever since my late grandma made it for us way back in the day, so I can't really start my day without my morning cup'a joe!


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 4, 2019)

none


----------



## xstre pwnsx (Oct 5, 2019)

Milk and a lot of sugar.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

I like it black. I like tasting all of the subtleties in black coffee.

At Starbucks however I just get a mocha.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Do you still like coffee? And how do you enjoy him best ?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 18, 2019)

I really do like coffee, still now, still more used to put some milk into it, but I also like it black.
No sugar. Ever. Sugar bad.

That said, this new batch from Nespresso "Variations Nordic" is awful, I am starting to think they just put some dog shit into capsules. Damn bad.

PS: yeah, I still drink Nespresso, I am lazy and really like the capsules.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 21, 2019)

Hot choclate is better!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Nov 21, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> Hot choclate is better!


Mocha is best of both worlds thb.


----------



## SantaClaus (Dec 1, 2019)

Caffeine is a very useful chemical for the coffee tree. It is a natural insecticide and herbicide. Insects which eat it die and plants around the tree grow slower. Robusta trees have more caffeine in them which makes them more pest-resistant. Arabica trees produce nicer tasting beans but have stricter growing conditions.

I like my coffee with milk and cream, no sugar. I've tried various flavourings like cinnamon, maple syrup and whiskey but never liked them much.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 1, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> Post your favourite coffee here.
> 
> I like coffee made with freshly ground beans with milk and cream and no sugar. The beans I use have an intensity of 3/5.



I like black coffee made with freshly ground bean and no sugar at all. And I prefer decaf. I don't drink it everyday. Just once in a while. Mostly, I drink everyday is green tea and no sugar. For daily part of healthy.


----------



## Vorde (Dec 1, 2019)

I prefer darker roast coffee as I find it has more flavour to it. I used to drink it with 2 sugar and 2 cream, but I quit putting sugar in it a few years back. I can stomach black coffee, but it's not my preferred way of drinking it.
When it comes to things like tea, I pretty much like it all.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 1, 2019)

I can't drink my coffee with sugar.


----------



## schnuth (Dec 1, 2019)

I like my sugar with coffee and cream.


----------



## Count_Dracula (Dec 4, 2019)

I like my coffee with black pudding.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)

I use a French Press and am particular about my beans, most of which come from South East Asia's Indonesia and Africa's Ethiopia; all of which are Arabica, as I enjoy their flavour profiles and aroma.

They are, in order of favourites:

Wamena Papua - INDONESIA

Kalosi Toraja - INDONESIA
Yirgacheffe - ETHIOPIA
Palm Chivet - INDONESIA

I have been drinking Wamena Papua as my go-to for the last few years; if you haven't tried it then I wholly recommend. 
It has a chocolate-caramel nose and a thick, smooth hazelnut taste.

Usually 3 Teaspoons or 15 GR into 220 ML of hot water inside the French Press.
Taken either Black with No Sugar or with 30 GR Dehydrated Milk and 30 GR Sugar to get that smooth sweetness out.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 6, 2021)

I usually just go for my single-serve coffeemaker if I'm making coffee. When I do, it's commonly a medium roast--typically any dollar store donut shop blend will do on an average day--and I take it with two spoonfuls of sugar and a shot of creamer. I tend to trend towards Dunkin Donuts' Extra Extra creamer whenever possible; as long as the coffee's got about the same color as one of my sandstone-colored tee shirts, with that musty burlap canvas brown tone, it's fine by me.

If I'm drinking ANYTHING stronger than that, it's only if I can shell out the eight bucks for a bag of pre-ground Death Wish brand, and that's few and far between. And it's typically only in an ABSOLUTE emergency.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 6, 2021)

I like them strong


----------



## godreborn (Jan 9, 2021)

I don't drink coffee, does that count?  lol


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 9, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I don't drink coffee, does that count?  lol


It _is_ a possible answer:
- How do you like your coffee?
- Non-existent.


----------



## tonyhhhh (Jan 11, 2021)

Plenty of milk and 1 and half teaspoons , 1 sugar


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 11, 2021)

with way too much milk


----------

